# credit card



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys. Just recently we took out a mortgage that doesn't stretch us and was well within what there offered us. I want to apply for a new credit card as mine gives me no benefits i use it for everything and then pay in full monthly. Have no other debts etc on direct debts i have are standard electric. Gas. Sky. Mobile phone. Would it be ok to apply now? Don't want to be rejected


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep should be fine you can always check your credit rating if your concerned.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

you will be fine


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The credit rating system in this country is a f***g joke... and lenders seem to be all over the place with their decisions ATM...

case in point, although I earn a lot of money and have very little debt (only a 30% mortgage), but this means I am a high risk to any lenders as I have "no score"...

it's like everything in life is just based on this stupid score, based on how much f***g debt you are in.... :wall:

Another mistake is that if you change job, or move house too often, you are a risk... yeah right... I'm going to stay rooted in my career and a flat just to boost a score...

so I went from a employee to a director, but I am more of a risk...

I went from a 1 bed flat to a 5 bed house... I am more of a risk...

The whole system is nothing but a joke... and somehow people actually look down on you if you do not have a "high" score.... 

and to top it all off... Santander won't give me a current account to put my money in their bank, due to my credit score... but... and wait for this.... they gave me a credit card with a £10k credit limit!!!!

hahahahahahahahaha

anyway... their 123 card is pretty good, cash back for quite a few things... 

/rant at the stupid system and this f****d up country... :lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Gaspode (Oct 25, 2012)

you could try registering for free at http://www.noddle.co.uk/ - will show you your credit rating....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Why not see what credit cards your current account bank or mortgage offer first?

Just got send an application for American Express Platinum Card which looks quite fancy and has good perks until i saw the £450 year Fee!!!!!!!

Why would anyone want a credit card with an annual fee.....


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

that noddle thing looks well dodgy,yea sign up for that and every lender in the country has your details and be prepared for 100s of offers via phone email post ....no such thing as a free lunch


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumb:santander 123 account is very good with cash back on household bills ie gas , electric and council tax.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I use a Tesco credit card and put everything on there....rent, council tax, fuel etc, getting alot of points this way, which I can then exchange.


----------



## Gaspode (Oct 25, 2012)

robtech said:


> that noddle thing looks well dodgy,yea sign up for that and every lender in the country has your details and be prepared for 100s of offers via phone email post ....no such thing as a free lunch


just trying to help the op......

for info, I signed up for it a while back - not noticed any extra calls/post at all.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> The credit rating system in this country is a f***g joke... and lenders seem to be all over the place with their decisions ATM...
> 
> case in point, although I earn a lot of money and have very little debt (only a 30% mortgage), but this means I am a high risk to any lenders as I have "no score"...
> 
> ...


Ive just stopped consulting at a credit agency , needless to say I have the best score available ........ 

Its quite amazing how it all works at the credit agencies but needless to say each bank or lender will have different criteria on how they value that score.

I need a new CC so the Santander might be good


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> The credit rating system in this country is a f***g joke... and lenders seem to be all over the place with their decisions ATM...
> 
> case in point, although I earn a lot of money and have very little debt (only a 30% mortgage), but this means I am a high risk to any lenders as I have "no score"...
> 
> ...


I know you are a wise man mate but I found the oppposite is true.
I had a phone contract for a year and out of nowhere I was accepted for £10k loan for a motorcycle.

I'm about £40 in arrears on this payment.. (their wrong doing not mine... It was one months worth but now it's only around £40) ... I've had 4 different addresses in the last 4 years ... at the time of application my bank account was -£300 (my overdraft limit) and yet I got accepted onto a 0% purchases for 13 month credit card through an online application.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ if you have a phone contract then that is a credit agreement, so you are already on the 'grid'



that's what everyone keeps saying to me, get a mobile, get a credit builder card etc etc...

I've done more then well enough without credit, not going to start now!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Cheers guys its the Santander 1 2 3 card im looking at getting, Reason for getting it is because when you have no credit arrangements its a nightmare getting anything, All i have is a mobile phone contract and credit card that i pay in full monthly :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> Cheers guys its the Santander 1 2 3 card im looking at getting, Reason for getting it is because when you have no credit arrangements its a nightmare getting anything, All i have is a mobile phone contract and credit card that i pay in full monthly :thumb:


Do some research into the cards... not sure on that one in particular but there are plenty of 0% ones out there.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> The credit rating system in this country is a f***g joke... and lenders seem to be all over the place with their decisions ATM...
> 
> case in point, although I earn a lot of money and have very little debt (only a 30% mortgage), but this means I am a high risk to any lenders as I have "no score"...
> 
> ...


Totally agree cuey,i'm with santander too your right about the 123 account mate it's handy


----------

